# Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?



## The-Typhoon (27. August 2012)

*Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein paar nette neue Bonbons für meinen PC gegönnt in Form eines i5 3570K und einer MSI R7970 Lightning und vielem mehr. Sinn hinter der Investierung war der Plan, auf Triple Screen Setup umzusteigen, da ich ein Simracer bin und hauptächlich Rennspiele wie iRacing, rFactor 2, Project Cars, Assetto Corsa etc spiele/spielen werde. Entsprechende Lenkradausrüstung etc ist auch vorhanden. 
Mehr zu meinem System könnt ihr hier finden:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id168409

Ich nutze derzeit noch einen 32" TV von Samsung als PC Bildschirm. Nun stellt sich mir bei Triple Screen die Frage, ob 24 oder 27 Zoll besser geeignet ist bzw ob sich der Aufpreis von 24 zu 27 Zoll wirklich lohnt?
Ich habe folgende 27 Zöller im Auge:
Acer G276HLAbid 68,6 cm Slim LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/VE278Q-Monitor...TF8&colid=3VS1LLEQL965J&coliid=I1XD82RZE75AR1

Und folgenden 24 Zoller:
http://www.amazon.de/VS248H-Monitor...UTF8&colid=3VS1LLEQL965J&coliid=IIC0U43EGUB2J

Welchen von den 3 würdet ihr empfehlen? Vom Aussehen her sieht der Acer G276HLAbid doch ganz schick aus...

Liebe Grüße,
Maurice


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Ich persönlich würde entweder den Asus VS248H oder den LG nehmen.
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tendenz geht zu LG, wegen dem AH-IPS-Panel.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde entweder den Asus VS248H oder den LG nehmen.
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Tendenz geht zu LG, wegen dem AH-IPS-Panel.


 
Mhm, sind die IPS Panels denn wirklich so viel besser als die TN Panels? 23 Zoll klingt schon wieder so.. klein wenn man bisher einen 32er gewohnt ist seit fast 2 Jahren... ;D


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Der Unterschied von 23" auf 24" ist so gut wie nicht spürbar. Gerade bei einem Triple-Setup.  

IPS-Panels haben genauere Farbabstufungen als TN-Panels. In Sachen Reaktionszeit liegen sie fast gleich auf. 

3x 120Hz wären auch noch eine Option.  Aber das ist eine Kapitalfrage.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von 23" auf 24" ist so gut wie nicht spürbar. Gerade bei einem Triple-Setup.
> 
> IPS-Panels haben genauere Farbabstufungen als TN-Panels. In Sachen Reaktionszeit liegen sie fast gleich auf.
> 
> 3x 120Hz wären auch noch eine Option.  Aber das ist eine Kapitalfrage.


 
Also 12hz ist mir doch noch eine Nummer zu teuer.. Da muss ich erstmal bei den üblichen 60hz bleiben 
Zum Thema IPS... sieht man als normaler Gamer einen großen Farbunterschied?


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Sieh selbst: 

Display: TN vs. IPS at Lenovo Thinkpad X220 - YouTube
LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sieh selbst:
> 
> Display: TN vs. IPS at Lenovo Thinkpad X220 - YouTube
> LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube


 
Farbunterschied ist schon sichtbar.. Aber sitze ich doch eigentlich nur gerade vor dem Monitor ohne den Winkel zu verstellen.. zumindest den mittigen, die beiden äußeren ok..
Mhm gar nicht so einfach ... 23, 24 oder 27 Zoll? TN oder IPS? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

27" find ich zuviel. Wenn dann 23-24". Und die Frage zwischen TN oder IPS würde sich mir da gar nicht erst stellen. Nicht nach den Videos.


----------



## The-Typhoon (27. August 2012)

Mhm war gerade bei Expert und hab den LG235V mal betrachten koennen.. echt nicht schlecht son ips.. welcher LG ist denn besser? 235v oder 234v den du hier empfohlen hast bze was sind die Unterschiede..?

So, jetzt ist alles zu spät.. Gerade 3 mal den LG FLATRON IPS234V bei SurfFact.de bestellt.. Einfach weil IPS mich heute überzeugen konnte live bei Expert.. Ich denke, 3 23er sind groß genug zum racen.. Auch wenn es von der Höhe her wohl eine gewisse Umgewöhnungsphase nach 2 Jahren 32 Zoll braucht..^^


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Mit dem Monitor hast du nix falsch gemacht. Er hat das neue AH-IPS Panel verbaut.


----------



## The-Typhoon (30. August 2012)

Habe nun alle drei Monitore angeschlossen, das Bild ist sehr gut.
Lediglich oben rechts sind alle drei Bildschirme bei einem schwarzen Bildschirm oder dunklerer Umgebung im Spiel heller als die gesamte andere Fläche..
Und einer der Monitore "zerteilt" sichtbar Programme bzw alles, was man an einer bestimmten Stelle hin-und herbewegt.. Dazu hier mal ein Video:

VIDEO0019.mp4

It das normal? Ich denke, das ist eher nicht normal, da das nur auf dem Monitor so ist und die anderen beiden diese Bildzerteilung nicht aufweisen. Alle sind über DVI angeschlossen, also kann es auch nicht etwas mit der Anschlussmöglichkeit zu tun haben.. Ich hoffe, der eine ist nicht defekt?! 

Liebe Grüße

Die gelbliche Bildverfärbung habe ich auch mal hochgeladen, um das von anderen Hardwareusern beurteilen zu können, um die Monitore ggf. auszutauschen.. Irgendwie bin ich angesichts des Gelbstichs an den Ecken nicht mehr so begeistert wie am Anfang... Das stört bei eigentlich dunklen Szenen bei Filmen oder Spielen sehr sehr extrem.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/imag0253j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/imag0257qo.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/imag0258tz.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/imag0260qu.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/imag0261id.jpg/


----------



## <BaSh> (31. August 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*

Sind die Monitore auch für schnellere Spiele wie Battlefield 3 geeignet?
Sind schlieren oder ähnliches vorhanden?


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*



> Sind die Monitore auch für schnellere Spiele wie Battlefield 3 geeignet?


Sind sie! 



> Sind schlieren oder ähnliches vorhanden?


Da wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. September 2012)

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an 
Dann kommt denke ich bald ein Eyefinity System.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

*AW: Acer G276HLAbid vs Asus VE278Q oder 24" für Triple Monitoring?*



			
				;4527758 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja sehr gut an
> Dann kommt denke ich bald ein Eyefinity System.


 Du hast aber jetzt schon den LG gemeint, oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (3. September 2012)

Jo


----------

